# [CLOSED] Ghibli Island opened to chill and roam around! Leif is here, Nooks and Ables opened as well! :D



## chocosongee (Jun 8, 2020)

My whole island is ghibli themed and is opened for visitors! no entrance fee but tips appreciated 

All the houses are also ghibli themed (except for some rooms) so feel free to go in!
Bring a ladder if you want to check out the Ponyo house
Please follow the basic rules of visiting other islands
Please leave through the airport and close your windows when someone is trying to leave
If you can, please leave a note or drawing on my bulletin board!


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello! Can I come and visit?
I love Ghibli studio movie!!!


----------



## HermitBear (Jun 8, 2020)

hi can I come?


----------



## Alysan (Jun 8, 2020)

This is so cool! I'd love to stop by


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi ^.^ May I visit ? I'm in love with everything related to Ghibli hihihi ^.^ Thanks a lot for the visiting event !


----------



## Minou (Jun 8, 2020)

would love to come as well!


----------



## bluemusicgrl (Jun 8, 2020)

I would love to visit


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd love to come check it out if there's room!


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 8, 2020)

Would love to stop by to check it out!


----------



## Minou (Jun 8, 2020)

that was a wonderful tour !!
tysm for hosting! 
you did an amazing job , loved all your ghibli outfits too! 
very nice seeing all the ghibli references! felt like visiting an outdoor ghibli museum ! xD


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 8, 2020)

Minou said:


> that was a wonderful tour !!
> tysm for hosting!
> you did an amazing job , loved all your ghibli outfits too!
> very nice seeing all the ghibli references! felt like visiting an outdoor ghibli museum ! xD


awww thanks for coming by! i'm glad you liked it! feel free to come again anytime!


----------



## justina (Jun 8, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 8, 2020)

"This is how we chill from 93' til."


----------



## roserk (Jun 10, 2020)

Would love to visit! I'm a fan


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 10, 2020)

roserk said:


> Would love to visit! I'm a fan


ill be opening tmr probably! ill bump this when I open!


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 10, 2020)

opened! just comment and ill pm you a code!


----------



## rondz (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi I please visit?


----------



## Meira (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm interested if you're still open!


----------



## Opal (Jun 10, 2020)

I would love to visit later!


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 11, 2020)

open again!


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (Jun 11, 2020)

I would love to visit!!!!


----------



## natsuko (Jun 11, 2020)

omg i LOVE ghibli!!! HUGE FAN! are you open?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jun 11, 2020)

I adore all things Ghibli! I'd love to visit and enjoy wandering around your island! I know it's silly but it's something I really enjoy taking the time to do when I visit people (along with bugging their villagers lol).


----------



## Marines (Jun 11, 2020)

I would love to stop by! I really need some island inspo!


----------



## Nodokana (Jun 11, 2020)

I would love to come over please!


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 14, 2020)

If you open up again, I’d definitely be interested!
I love ghibli movies


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 15, 2020)

bumppp


----------



## Shylime (Jun 15, 2020)

Would love to come and visit! :}


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi, may I visit?


----------



## Opal (Jun 15, 2020)

I would like to visit please!


----------



## Sylveon99 (Jun 15, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Anblick (Jun 15, 2020)

Could I come visit? <3 Ghibli is like.... my life, ngl <3


----------



## lumineerin (Jun 15, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Ireuna (Jun 15, 2020)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee need to come


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Lycheee (Jun 15, 2020)

Can I pop by? : )


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 15, 2020)

i would like to visit


----------



## Buffi (Jun 15, 2020)

Can I come visit if you’re still open!


----------



## chocosongee (Jun 15, 2020)

closed for today!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 15, 2020)

the house designs were so awesome


----------

